# the other end of the line diameter question



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

tommy's question got me to thinking, so i asked the wife to carry three weights (150's i got at sportcast usa events) to her lab and weight them.
1. 148 g
2. 151 g
3. 152 g

oops!!!!


----------



## Big Dave (Jan 22, 2001)

148 = 5.220 oz .220 gr = .007oz
151 = 5.326 oz 
152 = 5.361 oz .361 gr = .012 oz 

The differance in weight between all three 
is .005 oz That's really not that bad considering the mould and how you cut the sprew off the sinker.


----------



## Jim Johnston (Aug 10, 2001)

That's pretty close considering the reality of pouring lead. You can buy lead ingots that won't pour the same weight consistently, and if you use junk lead it gets worse. To get that close is probably pretty good. If we could only get get our skills/distance that close to each we would probably have to go to another quality control system and charge $15.00 for each sinker.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

I have a scale which weighs to .ooo1 lbs ,only problem is if you walk within 10' of it the last 2 decimal places fluctuate and it takes about an hour to set up.
Wil should I bring it to Crisfield ????LOL see ya soon....


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Great idea!!! Spool up, mount the scale with rod and reel and sinker in hand, and be classed by weight!!! Can see it now, lasic testing and weight handicapping in another of the King's sports. Or is it Queen's?

Saw your 49" of snow in some parts of Md/Crisfield comment. Got half that here. Philly listed us as having the highest totals in our viewing area. Drifts around the house have two vehicles smothered. Couldn't exit the house if it wasn't for the garage door. Dug out the truck. Found the front porch. The rest can wait. Not especially excited about the heavy rains and melting expected for this weekend, but gotta get that car out somehow someway sometime. No mail for three days running also.

Hope everyone else is safe and doing ok.

Can only spin these reels on the bench for so much longer. ))


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

bwj. down here in rehoboth we did pretty good too. had a tough time opening the doors, but made it. the plows made it here at about 6:30 tonight. the 4 wheel does a good job getting in and out of the driveway. haven't had mail since friday. i have heard a lot about how the couriers can't be stopped. well, they are. ah hell. only 29 days till spring.


----------



## k-tom (Jan 20, 2003)

Jim, saw you post, and just thought of the invertor thing that we talked about. Consulted engineering, at benton harbor, and it should not be a problem, if you stick to a m/w of 500 watts, and an invertor that will handle a 1000 watt surge. If you do it get a new battery also for the truck.


----------

